# [VSL] Game 1: Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Monday, July 14
8:30 PM ET*

*Roster*​


>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyway I could watch the whole game free?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think you can watch the games online.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow Brooks is only 160? He needs to pick up some weight! Anyway he's gonna rock again this summer league.

Glad Mike Harris is back with us, and look forward to seeing what Greene and Dorsey can bring to the table.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

good to see robinson make a summer league team......this guy was a dynamic PG in nyc during his hs career, then in kansas he just got made into a defensive stopper, just bring it up and run the offense type guy.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Where's Malick Badaine right now?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Where's Malick Badaine right now?


Playing with the Grizzlies.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> I think you can watch the games online.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/


Alright Thanks


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Wow Brooks is only 160? He needs to pick up some weight! Anyway he's gonna rock again this summer league.
> 
> Glad Mike Harris is back with us, and look forward to seeing what Greene and Dorsey can bring to the table.


That's how he is packed with lightning speed. lol. Anyway, Brooks is fine as he is, I want to see if he has proven that he can distribute the ball and get other players involve. We've already see how good of a scorer he was last year in this summer league.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Didn't see the gamethread... Rockets win 100-97. Donte Greene made a nice pass to Marty Leunen to put Rockets up and Greene hits 2 free throws at the end. Greene had 40.

We got David Noel on our summer league squad!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

giordun said:


> We got David Noel on our summer league squad!


He had 1 point, 1 rebound, 1 assist and 1 foul in ten minutes. :laugh:

Boxscore

Greene with 40 pts.
Mike Harris with 21 pts and 13 rebs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF Donte Green dropped 40?? Awesome.. :laugh:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good to know that Greene put together that talent tonite. I wish I saw the game. I'm not about to put him on an All-Star ballot, but even in the summer league performances like these won't go unnoticed. Hopefully he continues to have strong games and show that he should be getting a few minutes in the regular season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Some comments from Truehoop



> *Getting Up and Down*
> At Thomas & Mack, the Suns and Rockets are playing at break-neck speed. As a result, Houston's Donte Greene is in position to break the summer league record for points in a game (42). The forward hit 7 of 10 shots and 7 of 8 free throws for a first-half total of 23 points. He scored 19 in the first quarter.
> 
> He got his buckets in a bunch of different ways -- off the dribble, cutting to the basket, knocking down jumpers. He hustled for loose balls and played hard on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Morey is the WIZARD!

I was kind of disappointed not seeing Dorsey on the court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Good stuff from Greene, I don't think there was ever any question about his offense. 0 TOs too, what a debut.

9 fouls and 6TOs and only 4 asst for Brooks though. I thought he wanted to average a double double this summer??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Woods out, Chris Daniels in (Summer League team)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow I had no idea that Green dropped 40 and I was watching the game!!! Mike Harris did well and look great out there and Aaron Brooks seem to be all over the place.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Aaron hasnt had much game time in a long time. Maybe he just needs to find his groove.

A word of caution. Brooks came second in the MVP ballotting in the Summer league last year he couldnt crack the rotation this year. Despite numerous injuries and dissapointments. I am glad to see Greene do his thing but I am not ready to even say he deserves minutes in the rotation. 
Note: Landry didnt make a huge impact in the summer league but it was him who made a name for himself when the real season started. So lets not give too much credence to the summer league.

But a good start. Hopefully someone can step up and add something to the Rockets this season.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Aaron hasnt had much game time in a long time. Maybe he just needs to find his groove.
> 
> A word of caution. Brooks came second in the MVP ballotting in the Summer league last year he couldnt crack the rotation this year. Despite numerous injuries and dissapointments. I am glad to see Greene do his thing but I am not ready to even say he deserves minutes in the rotation.
> Note: Landry didnt make a huge impact in the summer league but it was him who made a name for himself when the real season started. So lets not give too much credence to the summer league.
> ...


Brooks did have Francis and Mike James ahead of him. Greene has nobody ahead of him. The minutes are there for him so if he shows good play he won't be in a log jam to get minutes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Greene has nobody ahead of him. The minutes are there for him so if he shows good play he won't be in a log jam to get minutes.


Even if Greene plays well I just don't see him getting alot of time this season. Let's remember that this is the summer league and Donte will get beat up when he plays against true starters.

I really think if Mike Harris continues to play well he will be that backup to Battier at the 3 spot.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Yeah Mike Harris actually looked really good when he got court time last season.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/summer_league/full/summer08_phxhou_16.asx

if anyone wants to watch that missed it live.


----------

